# Revo:its still here to stay



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=21284


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a good thing too! I just installed a new Revolution TE for track power
using the trackside Super Receiver and a 10 amp Crest power supply. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... 2 months before their collapse they were all over the forums dispelling the nasty rumors that they were going away, calling various people liars.

Nice words, but note nothing new or promised delivered... I'd think it would have been better to put up this announcement at the same time SOMETHING was delivered, either new sounds, or the programmer, or something.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A friend of mine attended the NMRA national, and said Crest was there promoting their new HO Train Engineer system. That, and they just released the new base station TE for large scale a few months ago. I don't know how far along in the pipeline those products were when Crest was spun off, but they're definitely working on things and keeping their name out there and products on store shelves. 

"How soon?" when it comes to things like new sounds, programmers, etc? Who knows. Stated delivery dates in large scale are pretty worthless estimates when it comes to train manufacturers in general. 

Later,

K


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. When one of my Revolution Transmitters was temporarily misplaced this summer I started looking around for a replacement. Seems the only ones that were available were part of a package with a receiver; I could not find just the transmitter in stock. 
I have a note from Navin saying they had the USB plug in stock but could not ship as yet because they were working on the web file for downloads. That was over nine months ago.
While the Revolution system is good for me, all of this has made me question my decision to choose them in the first place.. 
Actions do speak louder than words...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know how the "base station" is meant to be used?
the webpage is not completely clear:

http://shop.crest-electronics.net/CRE57005SS-BASE-STATION-SUPER-RECEIVER-24-GHZ-CRE57005SS.htm

So can this be hooked up to the rail if using track power, then just use the hand-held transmitter to control the locomotive? without having a receiver in the locomotive? (basically using unmodified "track power" locomotives just as they come from the manufacturer?) 

I think that is what it's saying..but im not sure.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

First, we have the transmitter alone in stock. Second, the super rated at 10 amps is intended to power the rail, correct any standard loco can then be controlled remotely.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Scotty, that's exactly what I use the new super receiver for. It's powered by a Crest 10 amp power supply and is connected to the feeders that connect to the track at various points. No modifications to the engines.
I just run one train at a time. The entire power supply and super receiver is mounted on a wood board that I carry outside while running. A heavy duty mono audio plug is used to connect/disconnect from the feeders. The entire unit is stored in the garage when not in use. I plan to move it to a permanent place in the garage once I run a master feeder cable from the garage to the RR.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

excellent! thanks Mike and Wayne..this could be a good set up for me..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It would give you a pretty simple remote control system.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The Crest (sometimes identified as Aristo-Craft) Revolution Base Station (also referred to as Super Receiver) is rated for 15 amp output and is intended for track power, though you could use it in a loco or trailing car.

The version I acquired about a year ago did not include a housing to cover the circuit board and its electronics, so you had to improvise when mounting it; however, the newer offering now includes a housing
.
Neither my version nor the newer version includes a Linear output selection (flat DC). They both only provide a Pulse Width Controlled (PWC) output to the tracks. I found PWC works very well for running locos, but if you require or desire a flat dc output, a PWC to Linear board rated at 15 amps is offered. 

I implemented my Base Station system with a transmitter controlled relay to select PWC or Linear output.
I used a MeanWell Power Supply capable of supplying in excess of 15 amps to the Base Station Receiver and added a fan to cool it, too.










Hosted for me on Greg E. web site is an article I wrote:
*Aristo Revolution 15 Amp Base Station Implementation with PWC / Linear control*

-Ted


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ted..
I read recently that some locomotives don't like pulse power..the new Piko 0-6-0 and mogul especially..
I would assume that "linear" DC would be the standard, and pulse would be the much less common "optional" option..but the Crest base station has it the other way around..anyone have any comments on that? Which is better to use as the "basic" power/control system? pulse or linear?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pulse Width Modulation is pretty much the standard for all on-board ESC systems, including DCC, Airwire, the Revo, etc. Since the current Trackside Revolution is an outgrowth of its on-board brother, the PWM output is its only option. 

Linear (filtered) power tends to be the output of most high-end trackside power supplies like Bridgewerks, LGB's "Jumbo," MRC's big one (I forget what it's called), etc. 

In terms of motor control--especially slow-speed operation--PWM has many advantages, which is primarily why it's favored for on-board installations. You run into problems with PWM for track power when the locomotives have factory-installed electronics. Certain ones need a "clean" DC signal to run the electronics properly. For instance, some DCC decoders (such as the one in the Piko locos) see a PWM signal and read the pulses as a bi-polar square wave (the signal associated with DCC.) However, the DCC bi-polar wave is very specific in terms of width and frequency of the pulses, so the decoder reads the PWM as pure gibberish. Since it sees no valid instructions in what it thinks is a DCC signal, it does nothing. 

That's where the "Linear-PWM" filter comes in handy for the output of the Trackside train engineer. It essentially "averages" the pulses and filters them to a linear DC voltage that these on-board decoders clearly recognize as being analog DC, thus allowing them to work properly. 

Personally, if you're doing a trackside installation, I'd put the filter in and wire in a bypass switch so you can cut it in and out as needed. I personally like the improved slow speed operation PWM gives my locos, but I do a lot of prototype operation that involves frequent starts and stops with precise control. Having a switch to cut the filter in or out allows you to pick and choose which type of control best matches the loco you're putting on the track.

BTW, the next issue of GR will have a review of Crest's new trackside unit.

Later,

K


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Anyone know how the "base station" is meant to be used?
> the webpage is not completely clear:
> 
> http://shop.crest-electronics.net/CRE57005SS-BASE-STATION-SUPER-RECEIVER-24-GHZ-CRE57005SS.htm
> ...


Scot - I did a review of the new base station when it came out a few months ago - The list below is from my web page - the first and last three articles might be of interest to you.

Let me know if you have any questions.

thanks

dave

*Aristo Craft's Revolution Radio Control System*

*NEW! *Updated Track Side Revolution
*NEW! *Revolution with Sound Review
*NEW! *   Connectors for the Revo Receiver
  Servo Control Interface for Revolution
  Controlling a Relay with the Auxiliary Port
 Repairing an Aristo Craft Revolution Receiver
Auxiliary Interface 
 System Overview 
  Eggliner Installation
Power Point Presentations on the Revolution
  Videos of the Spring 2009 Presentation
  Interfacing the Auxiliary Output to a Microcontroller
 Use with Phoenix Sound
  Track Side Revolution
  Using the Base Station to Power Another Revolution
  PWC-->Linear Converter ART57091


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks everyone!  good info..much appreciated..
Scot


----------



## chadwick (Jan 2, 2013)

For those of us who have both, it would be a very nice enhancement on the super receivers to have both Steam and Diesel sounds in the same unit.

-Keith.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The sound doesn't have a whole lot of use in a trackside application. The base station is stationary (usually in a shed or control stand), and there's no way to get the sound out to the locomotive that's moving around the tracks. At best, you can install a speaker and get some general ambient train sounds. If you're just looking for that, buy a CD of real train sounds and pipe that through the railroad. It'll be leaps and bounds better than the Revo sound. 

Later,

K


----------

